# Thinkpad X1 Carbon (3rd gen) - Bluetooth not found [SOLVED]

## nagmat84

I have a Thinkpad X1 Carbon (3rd gen) and Gentoo does not find the Bluetooth adapter. According to several web site the adapter should work out of the box. The Bluetooth device is enabled in the BIOS, there is no RF switch and the adapter is found and works with Windows 10 (dual boot). Hence, it can't be a hardware fault. Any possible device driver is included in the kernel. However, neither dmesg nor lspci show any Bluetooth interface. Probably, I made a trivial mistake but at the moment I am at a complete loss.

lspci: http://pastebin.com/73a00j2H

Kernel config: http://pastebin.com/TBWTGehS

Boot log from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/nScD95XCLast edited by nagmat84 on Thu Apr 21, 2016 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nagmat84

Nobody? I still suffering from this problem. Another oddity I ran into: The boot log shows

[    6.941341] Bluetooth: hci0: read Intel version: 370810011003110e00

[    6.968653] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.3.11.e.bseq

[    7.060466] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware patch completed and activated

Hence, I assume th hci0 device was found and should be functional. But if I run "hcitool dev" from the command line, I get the empty list  :Sad: 

----------

## axl

hciconfig hci0 up

try this.

----------

## nagmat84

Hi,

thanks one step more. The command worked and now "hcitool dev" gives me "hci0: 34:02:86:20:CB:31".  :Smile:  But there are still some issues:

(a) KDE still tells me there are no bluetooth devices (bluetooth adapter not found

(b) Why do I have to run this command by hand? I have several computers and I do not have to do anything.

----------

## nagmat84

Shame on me. As I said in my first post the cause of problem was trivial:  :Embarassed: 

```

systemctl enable bluetooth.service

systemctl start bluetooth.service

```

solved the problem  :Rolling Eyes:  I wonder why it was enabled by default on my other machines and why I had to do it manually in this case. However, this was all.

----------

